# Acoustics for Musicians



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

As I try to understand more about acoustics for my home, it occurs to me that this is probably a fairly new area in relationship to home theaters but musicians have been dealing with these issues for a quite a while. I don't know if this is the correct thread for this question, but I'm curious to know how professional groups deal with sites they are unfamiliar with. Since their reputation is based on how they sound, do they refuse to play in places that are acoustically bad or can they compensate with electronics? I imagine a room full of bodies probably compensates for some deficiencies in the room. I would appreciate any thoughts from any musicians out there.

Thanks

Bob


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

For the big acts, they leave that up to the sound guy. As long as their mix sounds good on stage, and they can hear themselves to perform to the best of their abilities, conveying that performance to the crowd is someone elses problem. That why they pay a sound engineer.

For smaller act, they're just paying the bills. I've seen great musicians play in some dumps without blinking an eye (I know because I've hired some of them).

Short answer, those that do care hire someone to worry about it for them, those that can't afford to do that give it their all, and cash the check.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Marshall,

Thank you for the response. It was interesting and a bit surprising.

Bob


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Unfortunately, that's very correct. Even the 'big guys' can only do so much with equipment and a good sound engineer. If you're playing in a bad hall, it's only going to sound so good. 

Typical places that sound absolutely horrid are the old style 'fieldhouses' at colleges. You know, the big boxes with the arched ceiling that echos like mad and focuses everything straight down in the middle (where the sound guy usually sits). Listening in the middle vs off to the side is quite different. 

You're right that people make a lot of difference. That's part of what they use the music before the show for. You can get everything set in an empty space and then as people fill it, you listen and adjust accordingly. 

Bryan


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I'm not a musician but I was would have thought that putting out a good sound would be better promotion for the musicians but it appears more like the show must go on and hope for the best. Thanks again for taking the time to satisfy my curiousity.

Bob


----------

